# 1982 214 Ignition Issue



## Lou Salvatore (May 3, 2020)

So, I've had this tractor for near 20 years. Had the engine rebuilt back in 2001. She has never failed me. Put her away for the season and upon pulling out of storage...no start...nothing...no cranking whatsoever. What's the first thing to check out...aside from the battery? I've checked the coil and condensor...no issue.


----------

